# Lost Powerhead



## Sharkbait (Oct 10, 2007)

I know my chances are slim, but I lost a powerhead last Friday. 
I was diving the I-10 Rubble #5, the powerhead was on a 5' yellow pole spear. I am willing to give a reward, I would really like to get it back. 

If found please give me a call 850-572-0171

Thanks in advance

Dale


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Powerhead*

Dale, 

I'm headed out that way soon. I'll keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I find it. 

Please send me a msg with the GPS numbers, if you were not on the Escambia Co. public coordinates for #5.

Bryan


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Dale,

We found it bro. How would you like me to get it to you?

Bryan


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

How bout that. Congragts Bryan. Good man.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding!!! Thanks for helping him out Bryan!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bryan, Thanks for the effort I will call Dale and let him know If he doesn't get back I can get it from you I will make sure you get your just reward for the find. Thanks again:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

:thumbup:Bryan, check you PMs.:thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Is that cool or what? Great job guys!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Happy to help a fellow diver.


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 10, 2007)

Bryan, it was nice to meet you, and I wanted to tell you again how much I appreciate you helping me out. There are still some good, and honest people in this world. I will do as you ask, and try to help someone else out when I can.

Dale


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad to have found a forum like this. I lost a bang stick on the 3 barges a while back. Out of tanks, I couldn't go right back down to get it. I returned the next day and retraced my path. I couldn't believe it -- but I found it on the first pass. It is great to hear that someone here could find this and get it back to the owner!


----------

